# Denver rides



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I'll be in Denver for business this weekend and Mon/Tues, looking at the nice forecast temps I really want to ride somewhere on Tuesday, I need recommendations as to where to rent a good road bike and a 40-50 mile ride. I'm looking for a scenic ride, I have a car and am willing to drive for ~ an hour to get somewhere nice.

All recommendations appreciated!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> I'll be in Denver for business this weekend and Mon/Tues, looking at the nice forecast temps I really want to ride somewhere on Tuesday, I need recommendations as to where to rent a good road bike and a 40-50 mile ride. I'm looking for a scenic ride, I have a car and am willing to drive for ~ an hour to get somewhere nice.
> 
> All recommendations appreciated!


Are you staying in downtown Denver or somewhere else?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm at the Ritz-Carlton (work is paying, otherwise it'd be the HoJo), wherever that is, I imagine it's downtown.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> I'm at the Ritz-Carlton, wherever that is, I imagine it's downtown.


yup...downtown. I'm not as familar with the rides in the Denver area because I live in Boulder, but there are tons of great rides if you're willing to make a 30-40 minute drive north to Boulder. Lefthand Canyon is a popular route (right off US 36 heading to Lyons). You can climb to Ward and back or for a longer ride (60+ miles I'm guessing) you could climb to the Peak to Peak and take that back to Lyons and then take US 36 south back to your car.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I think I can drive out that far. How about a bike shop? Is there a good place to park?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> I think I can drive out that far. How about a bike shop? Is there a good place to park?


you probably want to go to someplace close like Turin bikes on Lincoln. Then again You can also rent in Boulder from University bikes. Most people driving to the Lefthand Canyon ride just park at the base of the Canyon. There is a restaurant called the Greenbriar at the intersection where you could also park if you can't find roadside parking.

http://www.turinbikes.com/turin/

http://ubikes.com/


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the info... I'll do the Lefthand Canyon ride and see how I feel. Looks like a lot of climbing...


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Left Hand Canyon is 15 miles of fairly gentle climbing, followed by 1.5 miles of steeper stuff. Be sure to stop at the Utica Street Market in Ward and buy a Gatorade. We gotta keep that guy in business. I think cyclists must account for the bulk of his trade.

You can turn around there and make it a 33-mile ride. Or you can continue uphill 1/2 mile past the market, then turn right on the Peak-to-Peak highway (CO72). Descent from there to Lyons via CO72 (10 miles) and CO7 (15 miles). Then take US 66 and US 36 from Lyons back to the start (7.5 miles) for a 49-mile loop. The scenery on Peak-to-Peak is well worth the extra 16 miles, and it's not much more work because the descent is more gentle that way. The descent down CO7 is on a glass-smooth road with a gentle grade and gentle curves, such that for 15 miles you'll neither need to pedal nor brake.

If you want, you can take the marked turnoff (right turn) to Raymond on CR103 after 8 (of the 10) miles on the Peak-to-Peak. It's a shortcut (saves one mile and some rolling hills) over to CO7. This also gives you access to another general store in Raymond.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I did the 49 mile ride as you suggested. I miscalculated the length of Lefthand canyon so by the time I expected it to kick up for the last section... I was already in Ward. 72 was very windy but 7 was heaven. 36 was more uphill than expected but overall a wonderful ride. It took me just under three hours which was faster than expected.

Thanks for all your help!


----------

